# MPIX vs. Millers



## bogleric (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes... I know that MPIX is owned by Millers.

I have been using MPIX for years and have always been impressed with their products.  Recently I got an account with Millers (I suppose I got it because it was the all mighty Millers).

Anyways... has anyone compared the prints between MPIX and Millers?  Millers is substantially more expensive and I am failing to see some of the value.

Thanks,


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 12, 2008)

Im in the boat as you just a Mpix user, have looked over Millers site a few time, seems to be mostly different packages and services, there should be no reason for the printing to be different, unless you can upload your cal spec?


----------



## Bthornton (Feb 13, 2008)

I use both no big difference. I get wallets for my seniors from Millers because I can get the year on them. I also use Millers for some of my proof books because I can get images printed on both sides of a page. As for my prints they look the same to me side by side so I use Mpix.


----------



## bogleric (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input... I was really wondering especially when looking at the price list for Millers. 

They do offer some additional items and I think that is all I will use them for.


----------



## lthienes (Mar 6, 2008)

MPIX has always rocked for us, and with them printing on the same Kodak Endura paper as everyone else it really doesn't make sense, however, I would never let them color correct my images whether it be MPIX or Millers, considering color correction and manipulation is what we do.


----------

